# Any one know this song?



## User Name (Apr 5, 2008)

I cant remember lyrics but the one that goes Tananana, ta nana na na, tana nana, tanana nana, and so on  

I think there was one ad in which this track is used.It was long time back.  

Any one remember this song?

I want the lyrics of this song.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

do you mean this 

Vallavan: Yogi B, Natchatra ft Lock Up Guna- Madai Thiranthu
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHG6FJTcJR8



_


----------



## krazzy (Apr 5, 2008)

Is it Malgudi Days?


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

^^^^

lol yes man it also sounds like that  but he wants lyrics... malgudi days title song does not have any lyrics 

lets see what OP was thinking 



_


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 5, 2008)

User Name said:


> I cant remember lyrics but the one that goes Tananana, ta nana na na, tana nana, tanana nana, and so on
> 
> I think there was one ad in which this track is used.It was long time back.
> 
> ...



It's of Bollywood or Tollywood ?


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 5, 2008)

wah... did u mean the song which went.... _*Tananana, ta nana na na, tana nana, tanana nana*_ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## User Name (Apr 5, 2008)

it's not from Malgudi Days?
it is something like english spanish type


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2008)

@koolbluez

hehe give him a break.. he must have really wanted it  

see my post man that song starts like that only 



_


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 5, 2008)

it would b best if u recorded the tune (voice) and upload it online... so that we can HEAR it... rather than READ it... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif dear username ...
Give us a good audition.. we might get u the song *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 5, 2008)

ricky martin-livin da vida loca.


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2008)

^^guess so, aah i almost forgot him


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

^^^

which language... filmi or pop... give us some details man 



_


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Apr 6, 2008)

are you sure its not san sanananana san sansa nananan


----------



## iinfi (Apr 6, 2008)

hey man giv some details .. is it a film song?? romantic ?? sad ?? 
its a wild goose chase man .....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^guess so, aah i almost forgot him



,no one forgets cup of life!

@op:*youtube.com/watch?v=FW-6A6ahISs


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 6, 2008)

i think the song is from bollywood now there are 2 songs starring sridevi and sharukhan film name army
other song dont know the film name starring sangita bijlani,sunny deol and sanjay dutt in the last sanjay dutt dies.

well i google up and found this lyrics i dont know which language is this
    Nisi ti meni tako fina
 Ni slatka kao mandarina
 Sidji mi malo sa visina
 I reci sta te zanima

 Za tebe ja sam pravi tip
 Za malo bola bicu kriv
 Ali sam dobar sedativ
 Jer ti si tako, tako

 Ta, ta tanana
 Tanja od moga dlana
 Ma, ma, malena
 Taman za moja kolena
 Nisam od kamena
 Bices voljena

 Ta, ta tanana
 Kosa ti boje lana           
 Ma, ma, malena
 Kad padne preko ramena
 Nisam od kamena
 Boces voljena

 Nisi ti meni vise mala
 Nije ti telo od kristala
 Sva od opala i korala
 Ti bi me rado pozvala

 Ma samo da te dohvatim
 Necu da muke naplatim
 Samo cu da te razmazim
 Jer ti si tako, tako


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 6, 2008)

there is a song like that in malayalam
Tananana, ta nana na na, tana nana, tanana nana
pavizhamazha .......
aadyanuragam ee mazha...


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 6, 2008)

Its there in English, Roxette - The Look, it was shamelessly copied by one of our hindi singers, I do not recall whom. It used to go like this,"Dil mein kuch, blah blah....ho ne laga...blah blah"


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

Dil mein kuch hone laga..hone dena hone dena...?

@aravind:even I thought that song first! 

Infact I can recite almost every songs using @OP's lines 

yes,dude upload a audio with the tune.then we may be able to find hopefully.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes yes that one^^


----------



## a_medico (Apr 6, 2008)

dil mein kuch hone laga
hone dena hone dena
chaain mera khone laga
khone dena khone dena

tananana tananana
tananana tananana


----------



## User Name (Apr 6, 2008)

no no it's not hindi
it is in *ENGLISH*

i remember some part of the Advertiesment in which this track was used.
Two girls dressed in men's cloths enters in bar searching for person who has one bag of cash.
i think it was elle 18 ad.(not sure)

maybe some one remember

later i herad the comlpete song on radio.

the song goes like this 
Ta.... Tananana nana na na nana na na


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 6, 2008)

Song : Rich Girl
Artist : Gwen Stefani
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp3J1Ga5pnk

Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na x2

If I was a rich girl na na na na na na na na na na na na na na
See, I'd have all the money in the world
If I was a wealthy girl
No man could test me
Impress me
My cash flow would never ever end
Cause I'd have all the money in the world
If I was a wealthy girl......................

*artists.letssingit.com/gwen-stefani-lyrics-rich-girl-feat-eve-d4k8ksr


----------



## sourav123 (Apr 6, 2008)

Actually there is a bengali song by Chandrabindoo band which goes like this. But I am not sure if you are referring to a Bengali song.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

User Name ji plzz dont forget another song like this plz plz



_


----------



## hullap (Apr 6, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> User Name ji plzz dont forget another song like this plz plz
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## pbakash (Aug 31, 2008)

User Name said:


> I cant remember lyrics but the one that goes Tananana, ta nana na na, tana nana, tanana nana, and so on
> 
> I think there was one ad in which this track is used.It was long time back.
> 
> ...



I too heard this song long before.. Its about 15 years old Elle18 ad song. 

Some part of the lyrics "excuse me mister officer! turn around! . still living it like that .na na nana na nana nana " "Extra ordinary. you are like a strawberry". 

I too want that song !! guys please help >>>

Got the song buddy! Go get it...
*www.4shared.com/file/42978090/c37683d8/IniKamoze_-_Here_Comes_the_Hotstepper.html?s=1

The lyrics


Hit it
Nah, na na na nah, na na na nah, na na nah, na na nah, na na na nah

Here comes the hotstepper, murderer
I’m the lyrical gangster, murderer
Pick up the crew in-a de area, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

No, no, we don’t die
Yes, we multiply
Anyone test will hear the fat lady sing
Act like you know, Rico
I know what Bo don’t know
Touch them up and go, uh-oh
Ch-ch-chang-chang

Here comes the hotstepper, murderer
I’m the lyrical gangster, murderer
Excuse me mister officer, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

Extraordinary
Juice like a strawberry
Money to burn baby, all of the time
Cut to fade is me
Fade to cut is she
Come juggle with me, I say every time

Here comes the hotstepper, murderer
I’m the lyrical gangster, murderer
Dial emergency number, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

Nah, na na na nah, na na na nah, na na nah, na na nah, na na na nah
It’s how we do it man
Nah, na na na nah, na na na nah, na na nah, na na nah, na na na nah

Start like a jackrabbit
Finish in front of it
On the night is jack , that’s it, understand
I’m the daddy of the mack daddy
His are left in gold, maybe
Ain’t no homey gonna play me, top celebrity man

Murderer
I’m the lyrical gangster, murderer
Excuse me mister officer, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

No, no, we don’t die
Yes, we multiply
Anyone test will hear the fat lady sing
Act like you know, “G” go
I know what Bo don’t know
Touch them up and go, uh-oh
Ch-ch-chang-chang

Nah, na na na nah, na na na nah, na na nah, na na nah, na na na nah, yeah man
Nah, na na na nah, na na na nah, na na nah, na na nah, na na na nah, right

Here comes the hotstepper, murderer
I’m the lyrical gangster, murderer
Big up all crew bow ya, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

Here comes the hotstepper, murderer
I’m the lyrical danger, murderer
Pick up the crew in-a the area, murderer
Still love you like that, murderer

Here comes the Hotstepper
I’m the lyrical gangster
I’m a live in-a me danger
Still love you like that

Hey
Da da da da
Da da da da
Da da da da


----------



## karmanya (Aug 31, 2008)

dude, 15 years ago, i was 1 year old, i doubt i was watching any adds.


----------



## User Name (Oct 19, 2008)

After Almost 6 months I found out the song. Its on you tube running in background in WINDOWS VS LINUX video.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ

Can any one give me more info abt this song?


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

Here comes the hotstepper - INI KAMOZE


Its the one from where Bappi Lahri got inspired...lol


----------



## User Name (Oct 19, 2008)

Thax Bro


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

Btw a few posts back you had your answer with dload link too


----------



## ubersoldat (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi,

I too want to know about a song. It goes like "Soniye Nach ke dikha ve", and sung by a male singer. I hear it daily in my office on Worldspace, but donno the song name. Pls help me. I love this song. Radio station may be Jhankaar (not xactly sure).

Bye


----------

